# Prayers needed for our newest rescue



## kaykay (Nov 30, 2006)

Just picked this cutie up today and shes in bad shape. She really needs some prayers. shes a 9 month old quarter horse filly. Very underweight. When we got her here she started eating grass and we saw it stream back out her nose. Checked her for a cleft palette but nothing there. Took her to the water and she drank like crazy but it all came out her nose. Called the vet. He said shes having a choke episode. Tubed her and he felt the blockage move. we waited about 30 mins and still grass coming out the nose. The vet said by tonight it should be better or she may have done permanent damage to her pharanyx.




Well shes still not better. But Im going to stay hopeful and keep praying. edited to say the vet thinks shes been choking for days but the owner wouldnt call the vet out. when we got her she had stuff streaming from her nose but we thought she was just sick. she has a touch of pnemonia from aspirating hay into her lungs

Also her back hocks are horribly swollen but we arent sure why. Doc said could be a very heavy parasite load. Or could be because shes been standing on concrete. I was worried it could joint ill but he didnt think so.

Anyway here she is. Vet estimates shes 1/2 the size she should be.











here you can see the grass coming out her nose


----------



## tifflunn (Nov 30, 2006)

Prayers and good thoughts coming your way- poor girl :no:


----------



## twister (Nov 30, 2006)

Poor baby, I hope she is starting to feel more comfortable. I am sending prayers and hugs your way



:



:



:



:

Yvonne


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 30, 2006)

Prayers coming to you and that little filly. I hope that she is better soon and that it's not too late!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 1, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]Seeing her and hearing her situation where she could have been choking for days brings tears to my eyes. Bless her heart. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Sending prayers and lots of hugs to that precious girl... Please keep us posted on her condition. I hope it's not too late for her... Shannon [/SIZE]


----------



## kaykay (Dec 1, 2006)

Still not so great this morning



Also i just want to add that we only took this girl in because she is such an extrememe case. Time was of the essence with this girl. Still dont know if we got her in time but im hoping we did.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh I almost didn't look, these things hurt me so but I had to look. She is so pretty and how any owner could ignore her troubles just breaks my heart. Have you asked your horse neighbor expert to have a look see? Poor darlin...is se on anti inflams or antibiotics and probiotics? Fecal check for worms? Poor darlin...she says her name is Mary...at least to me.



: If I can help holler.


----------



## h2t99 (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm sure that your vet knows what he is doing just wondering if you have used Oxytocin? We had a terrible case of choke on our QH mare in the spring, she had stuff coming back through her nose and our vet had us give her oxytocin as he was on his way out and then after tubing her and no luck we gave her another dose and it did work!! I also had to give some to a mini stud we had!! Just a suggestion!! Best of luck with her!!


----------



## kaykay (Dec 1, 2006)

i was just out hand feeding her again. (i have to hand feed her or she eats too fast because shes so hungry) I think she is finally swallowing better. Not great but better. I keep talking to her and massaging her throat. Shes on antibiotics and 1/2 bute for swelling. Cant give her too much because shes so underweight. He estimates her weight at 450 which is way under what a quarter horse foal should be. h2 i will ask my vet about the oxytocin thanks for the tip. hes supposed to call and check on her this am.

I hate it because shes so dang hungry but I can only give her small amounts.

Thank you everyone for your prayers.

does anyone have suggestions on her hocks?? She does have an old scar of a cut down one back leg. Or maybe it was standing on concrete all that time??

oops wanted to add my neighbor had knee replacement surgery and is still not up and around very well. but i am thinking of just calling and picking his brain. we are having a major storm today ughhhh


----------



## Champ (Dec 1, 2006)

I hope everything turns out okay and thank you for taking her in and giving her a chance





Champ


----------



## h2t99 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Kay,

I just want to add in case anyone reading this has to try Oxytocin for choke, do not give to pregant mares!! It will cause labor, but is perfectly safe to use if not pg!! We have had the hocks stocked like that before on one of our reining horses after the QH Congress, from being on the concrete, we used banamine, bute and I also used liniment!! It took awhile but they did get better after about a week. Keep us updated!!!



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 1, 2006)

Hey Kay? Have you named her yet and I applaud you for taking her..large or small...she is an equine but most of all she's a needy child. You deserve "nothing" but good words for taking her in. :aktion033:


----------



## kaykay (Dec 1, 2006)

names so far have been

mary

noel

peppermint

pepper


----------



## Colleen (Dec 1, 2006)

Glad you took her in.

I like the name Mary.

I am not an overly religious person, but it just seems fitting for this time of the year.




:



:


----------



## Warpony (Dec 1, 2006)

This is amazing, when i first saw her picture i thought to myself: If she were mine I'd name her proud mary.

I name all my female horses names inspired by songs, and my boys get names inspired by characters in books, tv shows or movies.

How interesting that so many have thought of "mary" when they saw her.


----------



## kaykay (Dec 1, 2006)

i love that



:


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 1, 2006)

KAYKAY,

IT IS GREAT THIS FILLY FOUND YOU ALL. WE ARE SENDING PRAYERS YOUR WELL. WE HOPE SHE GETS WELL SOON.WE WOULD LIKE TO THANK PEOPLE LIKE YOU WHO WILL HELP OUT THE HORSES IN NEED. :aktion033: :aktion033: KEEP US POSTED ON HER.

AS FOR HER NAME MARY SOUNDS GREAT.

TAKE CARE,

MELISSA


----------



## midnight star stables (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh Kay I hope it works out for this poor girl, I'd hate to see her pass on



Thank God for your rescue. I have no help for the hocks, sorry. But she does makes a good Mary.


----------



## Casnos Minis (Dec 1, 2006)

Kay,

I'm glad you got to her. I hope her legs are only swolles because of standing on concrete. Have they gone down much? Does walking seem to help them?

Christy


----------



## kaykay (Dec 1, 2006)

the swelling in her legs is going down!! but her drinking is getting worse again. waiting for the vet to call back


----------



## OhHorsePee (Dec 1, 2006)

:no: Poor girl! Just makes you want to cry when you look at her. Proud Mary sounds like an excellent name.

Fran


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Casnos Minis said:


> Kay,
> 
> I'm glad you got to her. I hope her legs are only swolles because of standing on concrete. Have they gone down much? Does walking seem to help them?
> 
> Christy



Hi Kay -

Newer member here. I'm so glad that this little girl has you to care. I'm wondering, has anything been done to keep her hydrated since it sounds like she's not keeping stuff in? I'm sure your vet is probably taking that into consideration, but I have to say that I've suggested things to my vet more than once and sometimes given them some ideas. . .

Renee in Iowa


----------



## Leeana (Dec 1, 2006)

Kay if there is anything i can do PLEASE let me know. I dont know how long you will have her but Lexas has yearling size winter blankets and halters to spare if you need anything i would be more then happy to send you some for her.

I get so heartbroken to see horses in that condition but at the same time i am just so happy to see she is finially getting some TLC and care. :aktion033: :aktion033:





:


----------



## Miniv (Dec 1, 2006)

Warpony said:


> How interesting that so many have thought of "mary" when they saw her.



I think SHE has been telling all of us what her preferred name is..... Makes perfect sense.

Kay, she is so very lucky to that you have her! Kuddos for all that you are doing. Sending Prayer and White Light her way.

(BTW, part of the reason I feel she's choking may be medical, but part is that she was starving and doesn't know how to "graze". Was she living in a group?)

MA


----------



## virginia (Dec 1, 2006)

Kay is at the vets right now. From what I've been told, Mary was in a stall or barn on cement and did not have access to "grazing" or even a clean place to stand. There are other horses at this facility in the same condition...the Humane Society has been called. Apparently Mary has a cleft pallet but they think they can help her. Please pray for Kay and Mary.

Ginny


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 2, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]I'm glad the vet thinks he can help Mary. She looks like a precious soul... I was going to add that when my two QH mares spend any time at all on concrete in the crossties, their hocks swell. Maybe QH's are just sensitive like that. But a little exercise or just walking around helps the swelling go away. Poor girl, if she's been on concrete for a long time, it may take a long time for them to go down. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Please keep us posted on how she is doing tomorrow. ((((((HUGS)))))) to Mary! Shannon[/SIZE]


----------



## FoRebel (Dec 2, 2006)

That's a ray of hope for Mary that the vet thinks they can help!



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:

HUGS TO BOTH KAY AND MARY!!!! HANG IN THERE!!!



:



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 2, 2006)

Ginny, please tell me what a vet can do to close a palate on a filly. I'm folowing Mary's story quite closely. It touches a place in me, like so many others. My prayers and light are with them.


----------



## CKC (Dec 2, 2006)

I hope she is doing better soon.

On the legs... just had a problem a few months ago with my soon to be 2 year old QH gelding. He likes to spend a lot of time in his run in shed and he is a very heavy sleeper(he snores too



so we know he sleeps really well). His shavings have to be pretty deep or he rubs the sides of his hocks and parts of his back legs on the ground. He did this and it caused an infection. Both of his back legs looked like the fillies. Vet put him on SMZ's. Swelling went down within three days or so. A friend of mine just told me that people don't realize you also, have to bed down stall mats really well too. She had a filly that got a swollen area on her knee ( I believe it was the knee) from rubbing too much on the mat too. I have mats in my barn which are pretty well bedded. Just didn't have enough in my run in shed which is fully bedded now.





Good luck with her. She's a cutie.

Kim


----------



## Leeana (Dec 2, 2006)

Wanted to check in. I have been thinking about her all night. Prayors going out to all horses involved, god bless you kay (and Fran to im sure, i see her yellow truck there in the background)



:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Dec 2, 2006)

Her legs look to be "stocked up" I havent read any responses yet so maybe someone has already said this but it can come from a horse who has been standing (not necesssarily on cement but could be) and not getting alot of excerise.

I did have a school horse who stocked up bad overnight and if he sat for a couple of days it was bad as well but once he started working it went down kinda like well people who have swollen ankles from poor circulation or lack of movement ect...


----------

